# swelling under belly



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

Try to feel the wall of her body through the swelling, if you can feel a hole in the body wall then it's a hernia.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like a hernia and they can be pretty dangerous if not taken care of. From what I've heard.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

also check her hooves and make sure that she hasn't stepped on a nail or something. If a horse gets infection in the lower leg where the skin is tight it can spread up the leg and show up as swelling in the abdomen.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Is this new or was it there before you bought her? Did you have a pre-purchase exam?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you have any pictures? Sounds like a hernia from the discription. If you feel it can you feel a hole in her abdomen where her "belly button" would be? Do you feel anything other than liquid in it, the dangerous part about hernias is the possibility of part of the bowel distending into the pouch on the outside. We've had one hernia over the years when a mare stood up too fast, caught it early and the filly wore a tennis ball taped to it and it closed on it's own. If it is a hernia at your filly's age & the size described it will need surgical repair.


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks everyone for ur replys
i did feel under her belly cant feel a hole by her belly button, but it was making me worried so i called the vet, vet says not a hernia , she said looks like it could be a bite or sting, but could even be a sarcoid, she gave me anti-biotics and cream, and a bill of £148, seems a bit much but im so happy it wasnt a hernia, fingers crossed its just a bite or sting 

i havent been able to have a good look at her feet because she will not let me pick her feet up, but they look like they are white underneath, i dont think she has been messed with much, ill have to get the blacksmith out in a couple of days after i spend a few days trying to pick her feet up.

thanks again everyone:wink:


----------

